
SV Ford dealership gets 40 orders for Mustang Mach-E in one night - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2020/01/02/2021-ford-mach-e-mustang-suv-electric/2782349001/
======
aguyfromnb
I'm glad to hear it. It's taboo around here, but it's inevitable that a few of
the legacy companies with come up with solid Tesla competition. Still have
some work to do, though. Audi and Porsche look good at the high-end, but no
one has hit the every man's car yet.

Unsure why they called this thing the Mustang, however.

